# I have a baby pigeon, now what?



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

I stumbled into the pigeon world. I was speaking with a neighbor yesturday and through conversation learned that his pigeon pair abandoned their baby. The neighbor had no intention of trying to save the baby. I hanfeed budgies and cockatiels so I asked if I could have the baby to try and save it. He agreed but remarked how he thought it's stupid to handfeed a pigeon and a waste of time. I read through this site yesturday and tried the wrap over the cut-syringe method and the baby didn't take to it. So I was forced to force feed it with a syringe. The baby is about 2 weeks old, I assume. Today the baby is active, peeping, preening and very curious of its surroundings, Poops today look good. I'm just not sure what else to do, if I'm really doing the right thing with this baby. I've never had a pigeon so any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Feathered Love!! Welcome to Pigeon Talk!

Bless your heart for taking this pigeon! What a beautiful baby!

There are many on this site who have raised babies. Some should be along soon.

Did the neighbor say why the parents weren't taking care of the baby? Were the parents young? What a shame he has that attitude!

Wishing all the best with hugs and scritches!

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

First off, welcome to the forum. Also, bless you for coming to the rescue of this beautiful little baby. I just don't understand the owner not wanting to save this baby but thank goodness you did.

We have many threads on raising babies. If you will, do a search on hand feeding baby pigeons and you should find a lot of information. The key thing is to keep the baby warm and not over feed. Just feed enough to get the crop soft and plump. One your age I think could easily handle about 15 cc of Kaytee Exact every 3-4 hours, about 4 times a day.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

In addition to Maggie's good advise, only feed once the crop has emptied as it's never a good idea to add more food to a crop that already has food in it. It won't be long before you and the baby have developed your own rhythm.
It's very cute.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is one pretty baby and shame shame on the person who was going to jusst let it die or kill it. 
And THANK YOU for offering to take it.
Rather than re-type, here's a post that was made just a couple of hours ago. Maybe it will help you in feeding this precious baby. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=303525&postcount=11


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome to PT, Feathered_love. Good luck with this precious squabbie.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Feathered Love,

Welcome to pigeon talk. I have just finished hand raising a baby pigeon who is now 3 months old. You are going to be amazed as you see his daily progress. I want to warn you of a good thing. You will become so attached to him you will never want to let him go. These little birds are such precious little creatures.

Thank you so much for rescuing this baby. I find it unbelievable of the owners attitude. If he had such little regard for the life of this baby I wonder how the rest of his birds are making out.

If it wasn't for this forum I don't think I could have done it on my own. These people are the kindest, most thoughtful people I have ever come accross. You are never alone with anything that might come up with your baby. Just log on and there is someone always willing to help.

My baby "One Eye Jack" (he has only one eye) is now a house pet. He rules the roost here. They make wonderful pets. He is a constant source of amazement and laughter for us.

Thanks again for taking him in.

Regards,
Louise

PS Please post more pictures!!!!


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> That is one pretty baby and shame shame on the person who was going to jusst let it die or kill it.
> And THANK YOU for offering to take it.
> Rather than re-type, here's a post that was made just a couple of hours ago. Maybe it will help you in feeding this precious baby.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=303525&postcount=11


Thanks, the video in that post helped me. kinda gives me a boost of confidence. Is it really true you don't have to worry about getting in their nose or the wrong pipe? I know with parrots aspiration is a big thing to be careful of. This baby doesn't appreciate me feeding him yet so I'm worried about aspiration. Also the drink of water you gave at the end of the feeding, is that necessary or something you just do? Thanks


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Did the neighbor say why the parents weren't taking care of the baby? Were the parents young? What a shame he has that attitude!
> 
> Shi


No he didn't say anthing about the parents, but then my main concern was get the baby outta there. It took a little convincing to get him to agree to letting me have the baby so I didn't want to ask too many questions. I just got the baby and "ran".


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

lwerden said:


> Hi Feathered Love,
> 
> Welcome to pigeon talk. I have just finished hand raising a baby pigeon who is now 3 months old. You are going to be amazed as you see his daily progress. I want to warn you of a good thing. You will become so attached to him you will never want to let him go. These little birds are such precious little creatures.
> 
> ...


Oh yes I can see how attached we are going to get with this little guy/girl. The kids and I are already thinking of names,lol. I'm curious, when did Jack wean?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

feathered_love said:


> Thanks, the video in that post helped me. kinda gives me a boost of confidence. Is it really true you don't have to worry about getting in their nose or the wrong pipe? I know with parrots aspiration is a big thing to be careful of. This baby doesn't appreciate me feeding him yet so I'm worried about aspiration. Also the drink of water you gave at the end of the feeding, is that necessary or something you just do? Thanks


What I meant was, that feeding this way, there's not much worry of them aspirating on the feed. You DO have to worry about it if it happens. Everyone says that there is enough water in the formula. That's probably true, however, I've always given them a little drink of water after eating and sometimes even between meals. Again, I just dribble it along the side of their beak and let them swallow. I never squirt it IN their mouth. I'm just not brave enough I guess and this way works and there's very little, if any danger to it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Another thing............you can start giving this baby a few seeds too. If he was with his parents, that's what they would be feeding. Some people soak the seeds in water for a few minutes and that doesn't hurt anything. I've never done it, but you can. At your babies age, I still feed the Kaytee, but pop a few seeds in as well. Gets them used to the seeds and they are much easier to wean if they already know what seeds are. I feed the seeds the same way as the formula. Open beak, drop in seed and let them swallow. I used to do this especially on the last feeding before going to bed. Gives them a bit more food in their tummy for the night. 
I've had my babies self feeding at 16 to 17 days old. Drinking too. You're little guy is a bit small for that, but in another week, you could have him feeding and drinking on his own possibly.


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I've had my babies self feeding at 16 to 17 days old. Drinking too. You're little guy is a bit small for that, but in another week, you could have him feeding and drinking on his own possibly.


Thanks, I get what you meant now about the aspiration. The video looks similar to how I'm feeding my little one. I have to open his beak and I place a bit of food in his mouth, then let him swallow. It's taking forever right now cause the baby fights me, but it's gotta be done. How old do you think my baby is? I'm amazed at how quickly these guys feather out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a precious baby. I'd say he is about 2 weeks old.

You can also feed some thawed and drained frozen peas and/or corn. A little will be okay.

Just make sure the crop is empty before the next feeding.


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

*Yes!!*

Well I tried the cut off syringe with the cloth over the end bit and the little baby ate like a champ. Stuck it's little beak in the hole and just ate and ate! I'm so relieved that the baby will eat willingly, no more force feeding. Now I just need to go buy a bigger syringe so I don't have to keep stopping to refill it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, Feathered Love!!

Many times I've read about new human moms and dads popping food in their beaks until they discover the nipple or hole w/syringe. What a difference!

Your life will never be the same!

Let us know what name is chosen! AND, more pictures too. They DO grow soooo fast! 

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh yes I agree, what a much better difference. S/he has already eaten twice from the new syringe and its so much easier than trying to force feed the little bugger. I feel so much more relaxed now. And don't worry I'll post lots of pics to make up for all the questions I will be asking in the very near future,lol.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Feathered Love,

It took me a full 4/5 weeks to fully wean Jack. I think that was a little longer than normal for a baby but Jack was seriously injured when I got him so I gave him alot of extra TLC.

In retrospect, I think I did everything wrong, but thank God Jack thrived and is just the perfect little man now. He is totally attached to me and me to him.

I did all him formula feeding with an eyedropper. The syringe method would have been alot easier. I was feeding him every 4 hours. I didn't ever measure how much, I just gauged by the way his crop looked. At about 3 weeks I started putting little seeds into his beak between the eyedropper formula routine. Then I spread the seed out on a newspaper on the table and let him walk around in it and he started to peck and pick up the seed on his own. It was quite messy, but it worked. Getting him to drink on his own -was a little more difficult. I started by dipping his beak into the water dish, but he hated that at first. I guess he thought I was trying to drown him. I gave him water after every feeding with the eyedropper. The way he learned to drink on his own was during his first bath. I just put him in the kitchen sink with a towel in the bottom for traction with about 1 inch of water. He was confused at first but then he started to really enjoy the water sticking his head in and splashing about. I noticed he was starting to swallow the water on his own and from that time on he started drinking water from his water dish. At about 4 weeks old I cut Jacks formula feeding down to just morning and night as he was eating seeds during the day on his own. At five weeks I cut it down to just at night, until one night he actually refused the hand feeding.

Jack is now three months old, very healthy, (although he has only one eye), he roams about the house most of the day. He has favorite perching places, the fridge, dining room chandlier, and most curtain rods. His number 1 favorite spot is riding around on my shoulder. I follow him around all day with a tissue in hand. There is a lady on this forum who sells custom made piegon diapers. I am waiting till Jack is fully gown to order one, I don't want him to outgrow it. I'm sure that will cut down on my tissue expense.

Don't stress to much with your baby. These little ones are quite resillent. Just love him and enjoy his company. Keep reading the threads on this site. There is a world of knowledge and expertise here that you can learn from and that are willing to help you.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

lwerden said:


> Hi Feathered Love,
> 
> It took me a full 4/5 weeks to fully wean Jack. I think that was a little longer than normal for a baby but Jack was seriously injured when I got him so I gave him alot of extra TLC.
> 
> ...


Thanks that helps. I'm so worried about doing the right thing that I feel like I'm doing everything wrong,lol.With 5 people in this house this baby is getting lots of extra TLC


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like all is going quite well, Feathered Love! Keep up the good work and you will have a wonderful spoiled bird on your hands...just like many of us! 

Hi Louise...

Until the time to order your PGWear (Squeaks has TWO), I have a suggestion on poop pick up papers. If you are using something like Kleenex, that can end up being pretty expensive. 

I do my share of poop pickup exercises when Squeaks runs around "naked." And, then, there is Dom and Gimie, who will not be diapered. I have personally found that VIVA paper towels are the best to use. Granted, they may be a little more expensive, but well worth the cost, IMO. These paper towels are strong and soft! They also come in THIRDS. You can use a little, a little more or the most, depending on the situation. I've even taken the smallest "thirds" and tear them in half. Sure saves. My dining room table sometimes has LOTS of sheets either whole or in various stages of "torn., just waiting for that next poop!  I recycle them from drying my hands to pigeon poop pick ups. 

Boni's diapers are really great! Squeaks and I heartily endorse them!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

I went the PGWear website, I am sooooo getting those. When the baby turns 4 weeks I plan on getting the Youth PGWear for my little baby. I know it'll be a lot easier to let him/her have flight time with we don't have to worry about poo all over the place,lol


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feathered_love said:


> I went the PGWear website, I am sooooo getting those. When the baby turns 4 weeks I plan on getting the Youth PGWear for my little baby. *I know it'll be a lot easier to let him/her have flight time with we don't have to worry about poo all over the place*,lol



You've got that right, F L!! Boni's creations are just terrific and such CUTE patterns to choose from! 

Her diapers are much less intrusive and the birds seem to adjust to them well. 

Of course, goes without sayin' that we will need to see pictures! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Can't believe that little darling has been on site for over 24 hours and still doesn't have a proper name....


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

little bird said:


> Can't believe that little darling has been on site for over 24 hours and still doesn't have a proper name....


Yeah well,lol, we have been thinking of names though. So far we thought of CoCo, Wonder, and Midge (as in Midge the Pige).


----------

